# 12+1 nub - not sure if visible or not? gender guess



## ksilme

Had my 12 week scan today ... 
With my dd2 the nub was clearly visible but not so much this time?
Any guesses for gender?


----------



## SummerMother

I'm going to say boy. Based on skull and what I think is the nub.


----------



## ksilme

Bump :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Poppy84

Not sure if that's a nub or part of the leg. Possibly boy if it is nub otherwise no idea


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy also for you :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Boy x


----------



## ksilme

This was the other picture we had if any help :)
 



Attached Files:







20170510_202848.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kirstybumx3

Boy


----------



## Lucy3

Boy &#128153;


----------



## babymamaagain

Boy too!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd be surprised if this wasn't a boy!!


----------



## Poppymist_BC

Boy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## ksilme

Yay, we were all right, I am expecting a little prince :) xx
 



Attached Files:







20170604_171812.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









20170604_171725.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## pinkpassion

Yay!!!


----------



## WackyMumof2

Placenta on the right, boy. Placenta on the left, girl. Accurate in just under 98% of all guesses - give or take a slight difference in the 2. But I think you are having a girl myself.


----------



## ksilme

WackyMumof2 said:


> Placenta on the right, boy. Placenta on the left, girl. Accurate in just under 98% of all guesses - give or take a slight difference in the 2. But I think you are having a girl myself.

Isn't that ramzi theory? My scan was too late for ramzi.
Had a gender scan and having a boy :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------

